# eine Ebene höher?



## Blattspinat (11. Oktober 2005)

Hi ich weiss nicht ob ich das hier ins richtige Forum poste. Ich hab folgendes Problem:

ich rufe bei einem klick auf nen link unter anderem folgendes auf:

```
goToURL('parent.frames[\'links\']','links.php?mode=2');
```

er soll mir also den Frame mit dem Namen "links" refreshen. Jetzt ist meine Struktur allerdings wie folgt:

```
index.php (frameset)
            '-----------------> main.php (2ter frameset)
                                          '-----------------> seite.php (Seite in der die Funktion aufgerufen
```
wird.

Der Frameset in der index.php enthält den Frame mit dem Namen "links". Durch den Ausdruck "parent" bei parent.frames[..] komme ich glaub ich eine Ebene höher, so dass die Funktion den Frame "links" in dem Satz der main.php sucht. Ich glaube das ist so. Logischerweise findet er da den Frame namens "links" nicht und es tut sich nichts. 

Wer mich bis hierhin verstanden hat, dem gebührt eine Auszeichnung

Jetzt meine Frage: Wie kann ich quasi "noch eine Ebene höher" kommen, damit der Frame nicht in dem Frameset der main.php gesucht wird, sondern in dem der index.php ?
Dass der Frameset sich in einer neuen Datei befindet hat so seine Gründe - andernfalls würden andere Sachen nicht funktionieren. HILFE


----------



## Sven Mintel (12. Oktober 2005)

Du kannst öfters parent angeben:

```
parent.parent.links
```
wenn die index.php die oberste Ebene darstellt, geht auch

```
top.links
```


----------



## Blattspinat (12. Oktober 2005)

perfekt danke!  einwandfrei! Ergebnis gibts hier zu sehen: http://www.prius-immobilien.de


----------

